# Hottest Female Kiwi 2015 - Nominations Round



## HG 400 (Nov 3, 2015)

Welcome to the first annual Hottest Female Kiwi Awards. Through the process of preliminary, semi-final and final round votings, we will determine for good and all who the hottest female Kiwi is in this year of our lord 2015.

Feel free to nominate any female kiwi* based on general prettiness, face prettiness, body type, suitability to your own personal fetishes, sex appeal, personality (lol), or whatever other criteria you think is important. Nominated Kiwis will move on to a preliminary elimination round sometime closer to December. Self-nominations are acceptable but if you're really obviously ugly I'll probably just not add you because you're clearly trying to rustle me by giving me extra work.

* Nominations for m2f trannies *will not be considered* because no matter how far into transition they are, they are _men_ and not real women. Nominating f2m trannies is perfectly fine but being a m2f transgender is grounds for disqualification from the contest. This is not up for debate.

Please post your nominations below.

JUDGING PANEL
@KatsuKitty
@LikeicareKF
@Null
@Marjan Šiklić

NOMINEES SO FAR
@FramerGirl420
@Valiant
@snakesvsplanes
@Dalish
@Neener
@Pandas Galore
@ivyleaf
@Sigyn
@meatslab
@Jashinist
@Ariel
@DirkBloodStormKing
@Len Kagamoney
@Blake Bumbleby
@Stray Sheep
@Waifu
@HickoryDickory
@Problematic Kawaii
@Megahertz
@fishercat
@sparklemilhouse
@ShiningPokeStar
@HypeBeast
@Tsukiko
@Mrs.Rollins
@cukurcuka
@Cosmos
@Lunete
@BOLDYSPICY!
@Uncanny Valley
@Spectator
@Axiom
@Melchett


----------



## Fallensaint (Nov 3, 2015)

@Dynastia


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 3, 2015)

Fallensaint said:


> @Dynastia



I said no trannies.


----------



## Fallensaint (Nov 3, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> I said no trannies.



You said ftm was ok.


----------



## Rio (Nov 3, 2015)

@Null


----------



## Ariel (Nov 3, 2015)

I vote for @FramerGirl420 @Valiant @snakesvsplanes @Dalish @Neener @Pandas Galore @ivyleaf @Sigyn @paintingatree @Dynastia

Edited to add @applecat Why isn't she automatically on the list @Dynastia ?!?!?!
omg and @Dollars2009


----------



## Null (Nov 3, 2015)

@Rio


----------



## Cuck Norris (Nov 3, 2015)

@Neener @ivyleaf @*Asterisk*


----------



## GeorgeDaMoose (Nov 3, 2015)

@Fallensaint


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 3, 2015)

i need to actually see these people before i can have an opinion and im too lazy to stalk the pics thread


----------



## Locksnap (Nov 3, 2015)

@meatslab @Jashinist @Neener @Ariel @DirkBloodStormKing


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 3, 2015)

Locksnap said:


> @Ariel



I said no trannies.


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 3, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> I said no trannies.


Do gingers count as real girls ? (@Len Kagamoney)


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 3, 2015)

i just saw a photo of valiant

was putting her name in this thread a joke.........


----------



## Fallensaint (Nov 3, 2015)

@Neener @Blake Bumbleby @Melchett @Ariel @Dynastia again


----------



## DoshesToDoshes (Nov 3, 2015)

I nominate @Marjan Šiklić as a judge.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Fallensaint (Nov 3, 2015)

@KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @KatsuKitty @Dynastia


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 3, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> View attachment 56990



Compelling evidence, @Ariel is disqualified and @LikeicareKF has been promoted to the official judging panel for his help.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Nov 3, 2015)

@Stray Sheep


----------



## GeorgeDaMoose (Nov 3, 2015)

@KatsuKitty 
The objectively right choice


----------



## KatsuKitty (Nov 3, 2015)

I boycott this contest until we only ban non-passable trannies.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 3, 2015)

KatsuKitty said:


> I boycott this contest until we only ban non-passable trannies.



No such thing as passing trannies.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 3, 2015)

cross valiant off the list, i havent looked at everyone else yet but i hope she is nowhere near the top

@FramerGirl420 gets a solid 1.8/10

@Dalish gets a 7/10

@Neener  3/10 because the only photo ive seen is shit quality


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 3, 2015)

After consulation with fellow judges, @Ariel will be allowed back into competition if she furnishes proof of cissexuality (a timestamped vagina)


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 3, 2015)

@Sigyn  haha just no

@Len Kagamoney idk a 5/10

@Blake Bumbleby nose piercings havent been cool for like 10 years

well so far it looks like its a competition between Dalish and ariels vagina


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 3, 2015)

@Ariel has provided photographic vaginal proof as is back in the competition, not that she has a chance of winning.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 3, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> @Dalish gets a 7/10



Did you compensate for the FGAS?


----------



## Cuck Norris (Nov 3, 2015)

Also @Waifu


----------



## Ariel (Nov 3, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> @Ariel has provided photographic vaginal proof as is back in the competition, not that she has a chance of winning.


That is not true!


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 3, 2015)

Ariel said:


> That is not true!



That's the spirit, never give up!


----------



## Ariel (Nov 3, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> That's the spirit, never give up!


I'm going to send a gang of kangaroo biker prostitutes after you!


----------



## Hyperion (Nov 3, 2015)

Ariel does legit look like Portia de Rossi


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hyperion said:


> Ariel does legit look like Portia de Rossi



*LOL NO*


----------



## Cuck Norris (Nov 3, 2015)

Hyperion said:


> Ariel does legit look like Portia de Rossi


So you're saying she looks like she's in her 40's? That's pretty harsh dude.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 3, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Did you compensate for the FGAS?


i was going by internet standards



Cuck Norris said:


> So you're saying she looks like she's in her 40's? That's pretty harsh dude.


she does though


----------



## Ariel (Nov 3, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> she does though


better than being welsh


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 3, 2015)

Ariel said:


> better than being welsh


lol nigga you're argentinian


----------



## CatParty (Nov 3, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> @FramerGirl420 gets a solid 1.8/10



i will end you


----------



## YI 457 (Nov 3, 2015)

@Fallensaint @Rio @bearycool and you.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 3, 2015)

cat said:


> i will end you



you're a prettier girl than her tbh fam


----------



## CatParty (Nov 3, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> you're a prettier girl than her tbh fam



~uguu


----------



## Night Terror (Nov 3, 2015)

@Night Terror


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 3, 2015)

cat said:


> i will end you


she looks pretty trash and like shes done a bit of heroin in her time


----------



## Null (Nov 3, 2015)

Night Terror said:


> @Night Terror


your avatar kicks ass


----------



## CatParty (Nov 3, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> she looks pretty trash and like shes done a bit of heroin in her time



"drugs are bad" don't be so suburban.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Nov 3, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> i just saw a photo of valiant
> 
> was putting her name in this thread a joke.........


Thanks. But you're not the next top model yourself.

LIC should be added to the list cuz he is being a lil mean girl.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 3, 2015)

Valiant said:


> LIC should be added to the list cuz he is being a lil mean girl.



No trannies.


----------



## KingGeedorah (Nov 3, 2015)

I nominate @HypeBeast because she's pretty and smart.


----------



## OtterParty (Nov 3, 2015)

Spoiler: nominees, pics attached



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/wet-jpg.46097/


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 3, 2015)

Valiant said:


> Thanks. But you're not the next top model yourself.
> 
> LIC should be added to the list cuz he is being a lil mean girl.


Yes i am actually 

Dont get upset over what life handed to you


----------



## cukurcuka (Nov 3, 2015)

@Mrs.Rollins and myself


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 3, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> Yes i am actually
> 
> Dont get upset over what life handed to you



When life gives you lemons, have lemonparties.



*Asterisk* said:


> @HickoryDickory
> 
> @Problematic Kawaii
> 
> ...



Make new posts instead of editing new nominations into this one or I might not see it you fucking spastic.


----------



## *Asterisk* (Nov 3, 2015)

For being my only female follower, I nominate @ShiningPokeStar.

For her excellent cartoons and her mockery of Connor, I nominate @BOLDYSPICY!.

For introducing me to the Cutie Honey OAV and her mockery of Holden, I nominate @HickoryDickory.

For having the best avatar and best username on the site and for triggering Anita Sarkeesian, I nominate @Problematic Kawaii.

For their wonderful avatars and even more wonderful mockeries of things worth hating, I nominate @sparklemilhouse and @Tsukiko.


For their love of Franken Fran, I nominate @Cosmos, @Uncanny Valley, and @Lunete.

And finally, for being down with the kind of threesome that's not gay if you're a dude, I nominate @Megahertz, @Sigyn, @fishercat, and @Len Kagamoney.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 3, 2015)

*Asterisk* said:


> For being my only female follower, I nominate @ShiningPokeStar.
> 
> For her excellent cartoons and her mockery of Connor, I nominate @BOLDYSPICY!.
> 
> ...




do you literally keep track of all the women here? that's super creepy.


----------



## *Asterisk* (Nov 3, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Make new posts instead of editing new nominations into this one or I might not see it you fucking spastic.


Already did. Even deleted my old post.


----------



## cukurcuka (Nov 3, 2015)

cat said:


> do you literally keep track of all the women here? that's super creepy.


he missed out on one though :^)


----------



## *Asterisk* (Nov 3, 2015)

cat said:


> do you literally keep track of all the women here? that's super creepy.


It's not my fault your neck doesn't work anymore, Tazz.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Nov 3, 2015)

@Spectator is p hot too


----------



## CatParty (Nov 3, 2015)

this thread needs a thirsty rating


----------



## *Asterisk* (Nov 3, 2015)

cat said:


> this thread needs a thirsty rating


More like a "Lambourgini, Mercy" rating.


----------



## HypeBeast (Nov 3, 2015)

I vote for Nulltina and myself.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm adding @Axiom even though I'm a contest official because she's proven in the past that she's clearly one of the most beautiful kiwis.


----------



## cukurcuka (Nov 3, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## CatParty (Nov 3, 2015)

cukurcuka said:


> Spoiler




you were banned glaive


----------



## Zim (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## meatslab (Nov 3, 2015)

Let's be real here,either @FramerGirl420 or @Axiom wins but that still isn't saying much because we are a group of really unfortunate looking people.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 3, 2015)

meatslab said:


> Let's be real here,either @FramerGirl420 or @Axiom wins but that still isn't saying much because we are a group of really unfortunate looking people.



@Axiom


----------



## CatParty (Nov 3, 2015)

meatslab said:


> Let's be real here,either @FramerGirl420




stay away from my boo


----------



## HypeBeast (Nov 3, 2015)

this pageant doesn't have shit on miss juggalette 2015


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Nov 3, 2015)

@Ariel 
@Dalish 
@snakesvsplanes 
@Melchett


----------



## chimpburgers (Nov 3, 2015)

@MrsGoodman


----------



## Fallensaint (Nov 3, 2015)

dollarhuviya said:


> @MrsGoodman



@LikeicareKF judge her pic


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 3, 2015)

No @Heretics on Holiday

For shame.


----------



## GV 002 (Nov 3, 2015)

Can I nominate @Chanbob on behalf of The Mister?  He's not got an account.

I'd also like to nominate @BOLDYSPICY! and @silentprincess as you guys are the dog's bollocks!


----------



## SP 199 (Nov 3, 2015)

@Bones


----------



## Lipitor (Nov 3, 2015)

This is probably really misogynist and sexist to doxx this user's pic with their drawers down, but.... I think we all know this is the hottest kiwi.



Spoiler: SOOOO HOTT














Spoiler: I mean seriously, she even loves pizza


----------



## Save Goober (Nov 3, 2015)

No one is going to nominate me? Fuck you guys


----------



## SP 199 (Nov 3, 2015)

melty said:


> No one is going to nominate me? Fuck you guys



Don't be silly there are no girls on the internet


----------



## Fallensaint (Nov 3, 2015)

melty said:


> No one is going to nominate me? Fuck you guys



@melyou'veneverpostedapicty


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Nov 3, 2015)

@Preggo Apple 
@MehicTUH_92


----------



## HypeBeast (Nov 3, 2015)

I changed my mind, I vote for @Sanic


----------



## *Asterisk* (Nov 3, 2015)

melty said:


> No one is going to nominate me? Fuck you guys


You're a girl?


----------



## SP 199 (Nov 3, 2015)

@Rin


----------



## MehicTUH_92 (Nov 3, 2015)

@Rin


----------



## sugoi-chan (Nov 3, 2015)

@Sanae Kochiya


----------



## *Asterisk* (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey, if I knew earlier, I would've nominated you.

I nominate @melty.


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Nov 3, 2015)

@sugoi-chan


----------



## Fallensaint (Nov 3, 2015)

sugoi-chan said:


> @Sanae Kochiya





Sanae Kochiya said:


> @sugoi-chan



Collusion for votes is not acceptable and you should both be banned from the competition.


----------



## SP 199 (Nov 3, 2015)

@Fallensaint


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Nov 3, 2015)

Fallensaint said:


> Collusion for votes is not acceptable and you should both be banned from the competition.


I didn't want to join but @sugoi-chan dragged me in.

Therefore, she's coming with me.


----------



## Fallensaint (Nov 3, 2015)

@Bones


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Nov 3, 2015)

@The Knife 
She has pretty doe eyes


----------



## Arkangel (Nov 3, 2015)

Fallensaint said:


> @melyou'veneverpostedapicty


Having met @melty IRL, I'll vouch for her nomination.


----------



## Coffee Overdose (Nov 3, 2015)

I nominate @applecat 

the original prettiest ween.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Nov 3, 2015)

FramerGirl420 said:


> @The Knife
> She has pretty doe eyes



Honey, she has pretty _everything_.


----------



## RP 520 (Nov 3, 2015)

@Fareal (because I think she mentioned she was a girl in chat once)
@Dollars2009 She's Pink (If female Corgis are allowed)
@Brad Watson_Miami May be the reincarnation of Nefertiti, Cleopatra, Elizabeth I, Catherine The Great and Sarah Palin
@littlebiscuits also goes by "handbaskets"


----------



## Save Goober (Nov 3, 2015)

Seconding @Fareal 
@Eponine 
@Bugaboo 
@GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES 
@littlebiscuits 
@Ariel


----------



## Dr. Meme (Nov 3, 2015)

pretty fucking angry no one has nominated me yet


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks, @*Asterisk* &  @Chanbob , but I'm not really all that attractive. 

As for nominees, there are so many cuties here that I can't pick.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Nov 3, 2015)

King n Yellow said:


> @Fareal (because I think she mentioned she was a girl in chat once)
> @Dollars2009 She's Pink (If female Corgis are allowed)
> @Brad Watson_Miami May be the reincarnation of Nefertiti, Cleopatra, Elizabeth I, Catherine The Great and Sarah Palin


Now I feel wicked bad for not nominating buddy cop earlier!
@Dollars2009


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 3, 2015)

Please don't nominate me
There's a very good reason I chose my username


----------



## Elijah (Nov 3, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> i just saw a photo of valiant
> 
> was putting her name in this thread a joke.........



Show me


----------



## Bugaboo (Nov 3, 2015)

@melty you ain't never seen my derp man face I look so much like my father and he is not hot


----------



## Surtur (Nov 3, 2015)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Please don't nominate me
> There's a very good reason I chose my username



I nominate zombie chick here.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 3, 2015)

Fallensaint said:


> @LikeicareKF judge her pic


havent seen a pic


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Nov 3, 2015)

So what's the prize other than a bunch of exceptional individuals fapping to your pic


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 3, 2015)

Dudeofteenage said:


> So what's the prize other than a bunch of exceptional individuals fapping to your pic


Null will go through your PMs looking for nudes


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 3, 2015)

Surtur said:


> I nominate zombie chick here.



Uh...thanks...

(just be glad no selfies of me currently exist)


----------



## DogTelephone (Nov 3, 2015)

@Meowthkip @melty
@Cosmos


----------



## Surtur (Nov 3, 2015)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Uh...thanks...
> 
> (just be glad no selfies of me currently exist)



Your welcome undead lady.


----------



## RP 520 (Nov 3, 2015)

Dudeofteenage said:


> So what's the prize other than a bunch of exceptional individuals fapping to your pic



Knowing that a bunch of exceptional individuals, specifically from kiwi-farms, are fapping to your pic.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 3, 2015)

King n Yellow said:


> Knowing that a bunch of exceptional individuals, specifically from kiwi-farms, are fapping to your pic.



I wish I had a horrifying rating right now


----------



## Meowthkip (Nov 3, 2015)

DogTelephone said:


> @Meowthkip



You cut that out.


----------



## Bogs (Nov 3, 2015)

I recall somebody put a picture of his wife's tits in the pics thread a long time ago, so I nominate him by proxy.


----------



## exball (Nov 3, 2015)

@Dynastia


----------



## RP 520 (Nov 3, 2015)

Bogs said:


> I recall somebody put a picture of his wife's tits in the pics thread a long time ago, so I nominate him by proxy.



That was @Saul Goodman


----------



## Eponine (Nov 3, 2015)

melty said:


> Seconding @Fareal
> @Eponine
> @Bugaboo
> @GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES
> ...


I'm flattered, but I'm not even close to being the most attractive here :p


----------



## Bogs (Nov 3, 2015)

Eponine said:


> I'm flattered, but I'm not even close to being the most attractive here :p


Cosette is far more attractive tbh


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Nov 3, 2015)

@Mauvwomyn Shuffleboard

she is not and never has been a mauvman. Please respect her identity.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Nov 3, 2015)

I nominate @Sigyn , @FramerGirl420 and @wheat pasta. Also I nominate @Surtur for Secretary of Defense, @AnOminous as Attorney General and I'll figure out the rest later. Nobody said I could only nominate for the contest.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Nov 3, 2015)

https://static.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/s/6/6495.jpg?1446474645 1 minute ago Fallensaint:
@ @Hyperion, You are the smartest woman I know 

@Hyperion
especially if you like military girls


----------



## Cuck Norris (Nov 3, 2015)

Dr. Meme said:


> pretty fucking angry no one has nominated me yet





Dynastia said:


> No Trannies


----------



## wheat pasta (Nov 3, 2015)

DrJonesHat said:


> I nominate @Sigyn , @FramerGirl420 and @wheat pasta. Also I nominate @Surtur for Secretary of Defense, @AnOminous as Attorney General and I'll figure out the rest later. Nobody said I could only nominate for the contest.


I'm flattered, but somehow I don't think I'm going to win


----------



## Sigyn (Nov 3, 2015)

wheat pasta said:


> I'm flattered, but somehow I don't think I'm going to win


Dynastia started this, NO ONE is going to win.

Except LikeICare bc Dynastia has a boner for him


----------



## Spectator (Nov 3, 2015)

Cuck Norris said:


> @Spectator is p hot too



This is awesome. Thanks!


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 3, 2015)

@Bugaboo because she sounds like she'd be adorable in real life


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 3, 2015)

Sigyn said:


> Dynastia started this, NO ONE is going to win.
> 
> Except LikeICare bc Dynastia has a boner for him


I dont see a problem with that


----------



## Sigyn (Nov 3, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> I dont see a problem with that


Neither do I, just stating the obvious. You better get a rape alarm cause Dyn is THIRSTY.


----------



## Hyperion (Nov 3, 2015)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> https://static.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/s/6/6495.jpg?1446474645 1 minute ago Fallensaint:
> @ @Hyperion, You are the smartest woman I know
> 
> @Hyperion
> especially if you like military girls



Thats weird I don't remember this happening.


----------



## Pina Colada (Nov 3, 2015)

*Asterisk* said:


> For being my only female follower, I nominate @ShiningPokeStar.


D'aww, thanks for the mention! I'm sure you have a lot more female followers than just me; I know it!


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 3, 2015)

The winner.


----------



## Hyperion (Nov 3, 2015)

big baby jesus said:


> The winner.



 Mormons are really bad at dancing.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 3, 2015)

Sigyn said:


> Neither do I, just stating the obvious. You better get a rape alarm cause Dyn is THIRSTY.


Its ok, if he keeps sending me PM's asking to see my nipples im going to report him to @Flowers For Sonichu for sexual harassment


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Nov 3, 2015)

Will the winner become @Dynastia butt slave?
Or he only digs null?


----------



## Sigyn (Nov 3, 2015)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> Will the winner become @Dynastia butt slave?
> Or he only digs null?


We literally just discussed this he's in love with @LikeicareKF and is going to rape him in his love dungeon


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Nov 3, 2015)

Sigyn said:


> We literally just discussed this he's in love with @LikeicareKF and is going to rape him in his love dungeon


Love is beautiful


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 3, 2015)

Are you guys into real life Daria/Meg Griffin lookalikes? Just asking


----------



## Wildchild (Nov 3, 2015)

Christine Weston Chandler is my vote!


----------



## Cuck Norris (Nov 3, 2015)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Are you guys into real life Daria/Meg Griffin lookalikes? Just asking


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 3, 2015)

Wildchild said:


> Christine Weston Chandler is my vote!



..._ew_


----------



## *Asterisk* (Nov 3, 2015)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Are you guys into real life Daria/Meg Griffin lookalikes? Just asking


After what we've seen on this board, we're just happy to find people who know the levels of human etiquette and hygiene you find in children.


----------



## grilledcheesesandwich (Nov 3, 2015)

@Connor Bible


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 3, 2015)

Wildchild said:


> How many nominations am I allowed? I know most people are probably only allowed one, but I'm special.
> 
> I would like to second a nomination for @Connor Bible, along with proposing another nomination for Null.
> 
> Does @Null qualify as a tranny? She's waaaaaay too pretty to be a tranny. If @Null is a tranny, then could we make an exception for her?



You can nominate as many people as you like but I'm afraid Null and Connor are both trannies.


----------



## grilledcheesesandwich (Nov 3, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> You can nominate as many people as you like but I'm afraid Null and Connor are both trannies.


No Connor? 
What about Kengle?


----------



## Wildchild (Nov 3, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> You can nominate as many people as you like but I'm afraid Null and Connor are both trannies.



But, all the women on Kiwi Farms are trannies, we are going to have to bend the "no tranny" rule somewhat in order to nominate.. X_x


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 3, 2015)

Wildchild said:


> But, all the women on Kiwi Farms are trannies, we are going to have to bend the "no tranny" rule somewhat in order to nominate.. X_x



It's like 80% trannnies and 20% really ugly ciswomen.


----------



## Bogs (Nov 3, 2015)

Wildchild said:


> Christine Weston Chandler is my vote!


Disqualified due to his penis being longer than previously photographed, and is no longer bent.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm pretty.


----------



## José Mourinho (Nov 4, 2015)

@applecat gets my vote for the prettiest


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 4, 2015)

This thread is a joke.

The hottest female Kiwi hasn't even been nominated.


----------



## yasscat (Nov 4, 2015)

Fallensaint said:


> @Neener @Blake Bumbleby @Melchett @Ariel @Dynastia again


----------



## RP 520 (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm about to end this thread, are you ready?






@applecat


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 5, 2015)

King n Yellow said:


> I'm about to end this thread, are you ready?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no trannies


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Nov 5, 2015)

Dynastia has a big booty,she will win.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Nov 5, 2015)

Dammit. Do I _have _to post a pic to be nominated?


----------



## Fallensaint (Nov 5, 2015)

Scratch This Nut said:


> Dammit. Do I _have _to post a pic to be nominated?



Setting a gender would help but given the number of males nominated it's hardly a requirement.


----------



## SP 199 (Nov 5, 2015)

Fallensaint said:


> Setting a gender would help but given the number of males nominated it's hardly a requirement.


STOP MISGENDERING ME YOU CIS SCUM FUCK


----------



## Fallensaint (Nov 5, 2015)

Bones said:


> STOP MISGENDERING ME YOU CIS SCUM FUCK



No trannies.


----------



## voiceguy (Nov 5, 2015)

@BriarHeart for two reasons: One of her threads is what brought me here (so now you know who to blame) and because she was the first to officially welcome me which made me feel all warm and gushy inside.






That sounded a lot better in my head.


----------



## RV 229 (Nov 7, 2015)

You're all forgetting that @applecat is and always will be The Prettiest Ween™.


----------



## Jashinist (Nov 8, 2015)

Lol, of course this was made by Dynastia.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 8, 2015)

@Philosophy Zombie


----------



## Hat (Nov 8, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> @Philosophy Zombie


You have interesting tastes.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hat said:


> You have interesting tastes.



You guys are assholes lol I bet when ur little cousins are like "I'm in love with hat and I'm gonna marry him" you start shrieking _"NO YOU WILL NEVER MARRY ME BECAUSE I AM NOT A PEDO"_. What's the harm in letting P-Zombie feel like a grown-up for a little while it's harmless nonthreatening fun and it's not like she's gonna get past the nomination round anyway.


----------



## XH 502 (Nov 8, 2015)

@Null


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 8, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> You guys are assholes lol I bet when ur little cousins are like "I'm in love with hat and I'm gonna marry him" you start shrieking _"NO YOU WILL NEVER MARRY ME BECAUSE I AM NOT A PEDO"_. What's the harm in letting P-Zombie feel like a grown-up for a little while it's harmless nonthreatening fun and it's not like she's gonna get past the nomination round anyway.



Hi Kirby.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 8, 2015)

It's like letting a six-year-old stand on your shoes and dance with you at a wedding it's harmless.


----------



## Hat (Nov 8, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> What's the harm in letting P-Zombie feel like a grown-up for a little while it's harmless nonthreatening fun and it's not like she's gonna get past the nomination round anyway.


Grooming is never justifiable.


----------



## XH 502 (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Surtur (Nov 8, 2015)

IJustWantToSeeAttachments said:


>



Bann


----------



## XH 502 (Nov 8, 2015)

Surtur said:


> Bann


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Nov 8, 2015)

Hat said:


> Grooming is never justifiable.


the fuck dude. you're like that guy who tells the shit poor kid who won't get anything for Christmas other than maybe a pair of socks but he's still so excited that Santa will visit him that he isn't real and that his parents are actually breaking their fucking backs working three jobs to get him dumb shit. or telling the little girl who wanted to be an astronaut and barbie doll when she grows up that she can't. I wanted to be a barbie doll. some girl acts like your poor hanger-on and pretends to be in a relationship with you and you fuck it all up, crushing her dreams at every turn because you can't stop acting like everything's about you for a single day. are you such a joyless person that this is the sort of thing you enjoy doing? I know we exchange insults pretty frequently without meaning anything by it, but I'm actually hurt now. go die.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 8, 2015)

Exactly, just let her pretend like she's really in the contest for a few days. Christ you people are heartless.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 8, 2015)

voiceguy said:


> @BriarHeart for two reasons: One of her threads is what brought me here (so now you know who to blame) and because she was the first to officially welcome me which made me feel all warm and gushy inside.


so how does that make them hot?


----------



## voiceguy (Nov 8, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> so how does that make them hot?


It's the wild-eyed arrogance of her avatar. I like strong women.


----------



## Len Kagamoney (Nov 8, 2015)

Vitriol said:


> Do gingers count as real girls ? (@Len Kagamoney)


im a brunette you egg
I'm flattered though, thank you!


----------



## Bogs (Nov 8, 2015)

Len Kagamoney said:


> im a brunette you egg


That's what all gingers say


----------



## DNJACK (Nov 8, 2015)

It's a shame, ginger girls are HAWT.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 8, 2015)

DNJACK said:


> It's a shame, ginger girls are HAWT.



gross


----------



## DNJACK (Nov 8, 2015)

fag


----------



## yasscat (Nov 8, 2015)

DNJACK said:


> It's a shame, ginger girls are HAWT.


I think this is the first time I've ever agreed with you.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 9, 2015)

DNJACK said:


> View attachment 57786
> fag



those are redheads not gingers, gingers are gross and pale with freckles and frizzy pube-hair


----------



## BeaArthurKin (Nov 9, 2015)

Spoiler: Powerleveling



"FTMs are okay, but MTFs aren't"

I'm pretty sure I'm not the only transguy here who wouldn't want to be nominated for something like this.


----------



## Hat (Nov 9, 2015)

I nominate BeaArthurKin.


----------



## Oglooger (Nov 9, 2015)

I nominate Christine, as she is a strong independant womyn who managed to over come cyber bullying and is making  the best of her life.


----------



## XH 502 (Nov 9, 2015)

BeaArthurKin said:


> Spoiler: Powerleveling
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If this thread #triggers you then this site is not for you.

Hottest female Kiwi is totz srs bizness.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 9, 2015)

Why isn't The Dude a judge?


----------



## BeaArthurKin (Nov 9, 2015)

Hat said:


> I nominate BeaArthurKin.


Good thing you can't see how hideous I truly am.



IJustWantToSeeAttachments said:


> If this thread #triggers you then this site is not for you.
> 
> Hottest female Kiwi is totz srs bizness.


Brb, gonna go cry on tumblr now.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 9, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> those are redheads not gingers, gingers are gross and pale with freckles and frizzy pube-hair




Just make the voting already


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 9, 2015)

IJustWantToSeeAttachments said:


> If this thread #triggers you then this site is not for you.
> 
> Hottest female Kiwi is totz srs bizness.



I nominate @IJustWantToSeeAttachments. Being all mean grrl on the internets is hawt.


----------



## DNJACK (Nov 9, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> those are redheads not gingers, gingers are gross and pale with freckles and frizzy pube-hair


SO more like that?



Spoiler


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 9, 2015)

BeaArthurKin said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm not the only transguy here who wouldn't want to be nominated for something like this.



pls name all the others


----------



## XH 502 (Nov 9, 2015)

BeaArthurKin said:


> Brb, gonna go cry on tumblr now.



Be sure to use as many gifs as possible to describe your emotions right now.

Like so:



 



 



Hellblazer said:


> I nominate @IJustWantToSeeAttachments. Being all mean grrl on the internets is hawt.



Well, I AM female Null...


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Nov 9, 2015)

IJustWantToSeeAttachments said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/fr5ymlh-gif.57927/


Your obsession with this _How I Met Your Mother _gif is getting a bit unhealthy.


----------



## XH 502 (Nov 9, 2015)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> Your obsession with this _How I Met Your Mother _gif is getting a bit unhealthy.


----------



## DuskEngine (Nov 9, 2015)

I demand that @IJustWantToSeeAttachments be disqualified for her egregious and unprofessional use of gifs.


----------



## XH 502 (Nov 9, 2015)

DuskEngine said:


> I demand that @IJustWantToSeeAttachments be disqualified for her egregious and unprofessional use of gifs.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 10, 2015)

After tallying up the votes I received via pm, I hereby announce that the winner of Hottest Female Kiwi 2015 was @Axiom

Congratulations.


----------

